# Moving from the UK to Germany



## Roddypiper

Hi,

We are in the process of organising our move from the UK to Germany.

We are currently in a 3 bedroom house (space wise more like a 2 bedroom house) and think that all our belongings should go into a Luton van.

We have looked into the different options of physically moving things and at the moment it looks like the best option would be to hire a van in the UK, drive all our goods to Germany, take the empty van back to the UK and fly back to Germany after. This would probably cost us around £1,000 for everything.

It would be interesting to see how others have done this and how much it cost them.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## James3214

I think the van out and back is probably your fastest and cheapest option. I have done it often enough both ways in the car but if you get a van make sure you are allowed to take it to Europe. Some hire companies are frightened of them being stolen. There are some (higher end) hire cars here in Germany that are not allowed to be taken into the UK.


----------



## Abyss-Rover

Hi,

I'm not sure if it would help you but in the Spain forum there is mention of one way van hire. Might be worth checking.


----------



## ALKB

Roddypiper said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in the process of organising our move from the UK to Germany.
> 
> We are currently in a 3 bedroom house (space wise more like a 2 bedroom house) and think that all our belongings should go into a Luton van.
> 
> We have looked into the different options of physically moving things and at the moment it looks like the best option would be to hire a van in the UK, drive all our goods to Germany, take the empty van back to the UK and fly back to Germany after. This would probably cost us around £1,000 for everything.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how others have done this and how much it cost them.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


When are you moving and which part of the Uk are you in?

I am currently organising our move from Germany (Berlin) to Scotland (Edinburgh) and we don´t have a lot of stuff (no furniture, only boxes).

We have flights for mid-July but could survive quite a while without our stuff.

Does this at all coincide with your plans? Maybe we could share the van and the cost?


----------



## stefanm

As far as I know you can hire fans in the UK and leave them in Germany. Try Avis, Sixt or Europecar. These companies have branches in UK and in Germany I think.


----------

